# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Is er iemand die echt haar terug kreeg van finastr

## gast

hoi zou weleens willen weten of er iemand echt haar terug kreeg van finastaride geen paar maar echt veel

----------


## gast

hai.
zou er niet intrappen,alleen je portemonee word er lichter van.het enigste dat je kan doen is net als gerard joling
haartransplantatie.en een kaal hoofd staat ook leuk hoor.

----------


## Meisje

;D Vind ik niet. ;D Kale mannen??????? ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gastje

hai,jij bent vast nog errug jong!!hele jonkies vinden kale mannen niet leuk,maar met de leeftijd verandert ook je smaak voor uiterlijk.toen ik 16 was vond ik het ook niet leuk een kalere kop.maar nu ben ik 33 en sinds ik zo een jaar of 24 was had ik daar geen problemen meer mee.mijn man heeft zelf ook niet heel veel haar meer,maar is nog steeds hetzelfde in karakter en het staat hem niet slecht.

----------


## Rian

:Big Grin:  Nu, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in hoor! Ik vind kalende mannen ook best wel aantrekkelijk. Het ligt er ook wel aan hoe je je eigen kleed enzo. Maar ik ken van die mannen en die mogen er wezen hoor! En net wat jij zegt, het binnenste is toch het belangrijkste.

Nu die diegene die het wel een probleem vinden, er zijn hier genoeg items waar je erover kan praten. Een fijne dag nog allemaal. 
Groetjes van Rian.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Marie

Mooi kaal is absoluut niet lelijk. 8)

----------


## raymond

Alles over finasteride is te lezen in de topic propecia / finasteride...laten we het bij die topic houden, is wel zo overzichtelijk.

Kunnen we dit theekransje meteen sluiten.

----------


## gastje

een theekransje is toch wel eens gezellig?hou je niet van thee neem dan koffie erbij. ;D

----------


## Meisje

:Big Grin:  Precies Raymond, daarom kan jij beter niet hier op deze topic komen. Er is immers genoeg info op dit forum te vinden over jou probleem. maar daaom mogen anderen ook wel wat zeggen toch? En een theekeansje kan ook best gezellig wezen hoor! Maar jij weet denk ik niet meer wat dat is gezelligheid, omdat je teveel met je haarprobleem bezig bent. Jammer dan, maar er zijn echt veel ergere dingen.Ga jij maar liever met die anderen verder want dit is niks voor jou. 
Nu Raymond, het beste ermee. Gr. van een meisje.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeroen

> *Mooi kaal is absoluut niet lelijk. 8)*


Dank je ;D

----------


## raymond

> *  Precies Raymond, daarom kan jij beter niet hier op deze topic komen. Er is immers genoeg info op dit forum te vinden over jou probleem. maar daaom mogen anderen ook wel wat zeggen toch? En een theekeansje kan ook best gezellig wezen hoor! Maar jij weet denk ik niet meer wat dat is gezelligheid, omdat je teveel met je haarprobleem bezig bent. Jammer dan, maar er zijn echt veel ergere dingen.Ga jij maar liever met die anderen verder want dit is niks voor jou. 
> Nu Raymond, het beste ermee. Gr. van een meisje.*


 ;D Ga effe lekker naar de TMF chatbox ofzo meisje..kun je die andere pubertjes zitten vervelen

----------


## meisje

??? Hè Raymond. 

Bedankt voor je compliment. Kom ik nog zo jong over dan? Of in jou ogen zeker stom.
Maar ik ben een meisje van 54 jaar moeder en oma van 2 kleinkinderen en heb ook een kalende man. Geen enkel probleem. Ook nooit geweest.

Groetjes hoor! Van mij dus. Andere keer vertel ik hoe ik echt heet! ;D :-*

----------


## Marie

> *
> 
> Dank je *;D*


you're welcome ;D ;D ;D

----------

